

Did I really go to Harvard if I got my degree taking online classes? - bruceb
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/did-i-really-go-to-harvard-if-i-got-my-degree-taking-online-classes/279644/http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/did-i-really-go-to-harvard-if-i-got-my-degree-taking-online-classes/279644/

======
pedalpete
Title link didn't work for me, try this one
[http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/did-
i-r...](http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/did-i-really-go-
to-harvard-if-i-got-my-degree-taking-online-classes/279644/)

~~~
bruceb
Yeah I am not sure what happened there. Thanks.

